

Dan Shapiro: What you probably didn't know about non-disclosure agreements - cwan
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2011/02/15/what-you-probably-dont-know-about-non-disclosure-agreements/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Single page view:

[http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2011/02/15/what-you-
probably-...](http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2011/02/15/what-you-probably-
dont-know-about-non-disclosure-agreements/?single_page=true)

